# Adobe Illustrator CS Access Denied Issue



## PaulCain (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello,

I recently installed 10 new fonts onto 4 PC's in our Graphics Design Department. Since then, I have been having serious issues with Adobe products, Adobe Illustrator CS in particular. I have managed to solve all the issues on Adobe Photoshop CS2 by removing a corrupt font and giving permissions to the relevant working files and folders. However despite the same course of action, whenever I try to open an old Illustrator CS document, it comes up with "Access Denied".

When I logged in as Administrator, Illustrator functions correctly yet as a standard user I have this problem on all documents created pre-font install. 
The font I deleted was a newly download font, not a system font and had never been used. 

Please could you advise? 

Many thanks

Paul C.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

are you sure the permissions are set to read and write to the specific files for the user ?


----------



## PaulCain (Sep 2, 2005)

The user has full permissions to the entire Illustrator folder and has full permissions over the image document folder.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Be sure to check the share permissions on the folder along with the security permissions. 

Shared permissions are set at the Domain level.
Security permissions are set at the drive level.


----------

